# Pelican kayak - rod holder ideas?



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Picked up a barely used Pelican kayak for $60 for my son and wanted to add some sort of rod holder to it. Does anyone have a similar 2 piece/molded kayak with rod holders and if so how did you install them? Is it as simple as installing a flush mount one? If so how do I secure the four screws to hold it in place? Thanks!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

fishwendel2, you can install any kind you like, adjustable top mounts or flush mounts(where you have proper depth). I don't know if the Pelican has the right shape or depth to flush mount. You may be able to angle it to fit. Use wellnuts to fasten. You drill a hole(same diameter as the well), insert wellnut and bolt will tighten securely. As you tighten the bolt, the nut collapses the well against the backside. You can get them at True Value hardware.(see pic) Good Luck! --Tim






...............................................................................................................................................


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

I would go for a top mount! Easier to maneuver and you dont have to worry about drilling an excessively large hole in the yak haha


----------

